# Trade into VWL vs Houses at Summer Bay



## 3kids4me (Jun 24, 2016)

I have Houses at Summer at Summer Bay booked for January and just matched for a one bedroom at VWL. Thoughts on VWL? We won't give up Summer Bay because there are four of us but I thought VWL might be fun - then again, last time I double booked we didn't use the DVC property at all (it was Saratoga Springs and I didn't really love it enough to stay in it - plus no transportation to parks other than bus.)

Thanks for any input!!


----------



## ljmiii (Jun 24, 2016)

We've stayed at the Wilderness lodge villas a number of times...but now that our kids are older we don't go so much anymore.

PROS: Boats to the Magic Kingdom and Fort Wilderness. Beautiful theming - particularly the grand hall and pools. Artist Point. At base the Wilderness Lodge is the most 'fun' resort (with the possible exception of AKL)...particularly to little kids.

CONS: Bus to everywhere else. Eating is something of a challenge ever since the Whispering Canyon Cafe started taking reservations as the third dining option - the Roaring Fork - is just take away fast food. Lastly, compared with other resorts the pools are more suited to younger kids.

So basically if you have younger children I would definitely stay at the Wilderness lodge - the easy transportation to MK and theming make it completely worth the hassles. Otherwise, not so much.


----------



## bendadin (Jun 24, 2016)

Summer Bay is a haul compared to VWL. There is construction going on at VWL, though. I've been to Summer Bay twice. I bought at Bonnet Creek and at Disney as to not have to return to Summer Bay. Personally I'd take VWL.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 24, 2016)

VWL is a "second generation" DVC resort---the rooms are small.  I would not put four people in one of those 1BRs.


----------



## wed100105 (Jun 24, 2016)

What ages? We have six here at WLV now and are fine. I actually love the resort and would be thrilled to be here in January. The theming would be wonderful that time of year.

The construction has been a blessing for us. We've never been bothered by it, and there are so few people here. It's like the whole place is yours.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Jun 25, 2016)

wed100105 said:


> What ages? We have six here at WLV now and are fine. I actually love the resort and would be thrilled to be here in January. The theming would be wonderful that time of year.
> 
> The construction has been a blessing for us. We've never been bothered by it, and there are so few people here. It's like the whole place is yours.



How do you have six in a one bedroom?  Unless you are in a studio and one is under the age of three.  

We had four once, all over the age of 18, and booked a two bedroom.  It was very nice for the four of us.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks all.  The two kids who would be coming with us are 22 and 17, so not little!  I don't think we would fit well in the VWL one bedroom but it might be nice for the kids to stay over there or for us to take turns!  We will be renting a car - I find Disney buses very slow and prefer to drive over to the parks.

We actually stayed at Bonnet Creek a few months ago.  The resort is very nice, but the parking situation is terrible and the check-in process let a lot to be desired.  Not sure I would stay there again - so stressful coming back every day and not being able to find a parking space!


----------



## wed100105 (Jun 26, 2016)

Deb & Bill said:


> How do you have six in a one bedroom?  Unless you are in a studio and one is under the age of three.
> 
> We had four once, all over the age of 18, and booked a two bedroom.  It was very nice for the four of us.





dVC allowed four plus one in the bedroom plus an infant. I didn't think it would be possible either, but we had no issues. I have a couple of threads from last August where people chimed in regarding occupancy if you'd like to go back and search.


----------



## bendadin (Jun 26, 2016)

3kids4me said:


> Thanks all.  The two kids who would be coming with us are 22 and 17, so not little!  I don't think we would fit well in the VWL one bedroom but it might be nice for the kids to stay over there or for us to take turns!  We will be renting a car - I find Disney buses very slow and prefer to drive over to the parks.
> 
> We actually stayed at Bonnet Creek a few months ago.  The resort is very nice, but the parking situation is terrible and the check-in process let a lot to be desired.  Not sure I would stay there again - so stressful coming back every day and not being able to find a parking space!



I don't even bother looking. I head to the parking garage and hoof it.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 26, 2016)

We had no trouble in Tower 1 over Christmas---one of the busiest times of the year. In Tower 4, I just dropped the family off in the loop and parked in the garage. It's not *that* far...certainly closer than you'd be parking in VWL!


----------



## wed100105 (Jun 27, 2016)

3kids4me said:


> Thanks all.  The two kids who would be coming with us are 22 and 17, so not little!  I don't think we would fit well in the VWL one bedroom but it might be nice for the kids to stay over there or for us to take turns!  We will be renting a car - I find Disney buses very slow and prefer to drive over to the parks.
> 
> We actually stayed at Bonnet Creek a few months ago.  The resort is very nice, but the parking situation is terrible and the check-in process let a lot to be desired.  Not sure I would stay there again - so stressful coming back every day and not being able to find a parking space!



I have to agree that VWL would be too small for four adults. DH was frustrated with bus service, but he just hates public transit period (with one exception--the Disney monorail).


----------



## allenwyn (Jun 27, 2016)

Deb & Bill said:


> How do you have six in a one bedroom?  Unless you are in a studio and one is under the age of three.
> 
> We had four once, all over the age of 18, and booked a two bedroom.  It was very nice for the four of us.



You can actually have 6 in a one bedroom at VWL - 5 over three and one under 3.  We were just there with 3 adults, 2 kids and an infant


----------



## icydog (Jun 28, 2016)

I've stayed in both timeshares. I loved the Houses at Summer Bay. Those three bedroom homes with a swimming pool and a full dining room and garage are to die for. 

Disney's Villas at Wilderness Lodge one bedrooms are lovely because of the location and the ability to use the Wilderness Lodge amenities. But the rooms are small. The same size as Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and not laid out well. Plus the villas smell like sulphur from the springs on site. 

My choice would definitely be the Houses at Summer Bay.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 28, 2016)

> You can actually have 6 in a one bedroom at VWL - 5 over three and one under 3.


You could, but I'd rather be stuck on "it's a small world" for five hours.


----------



## wed100105 (Jun 29, 2016)

bnoble said:


> You could, but I'd rather be stuck on "it's a small world" for five hours.



I was waiting for you to post!  It really wasn't bad at all. The kids slept with my cousin on the pull out couch, the baby slept in her portable travel crib next to us in the master, and DH and I slept in the king size bed. I did miss the two bathrooms that BLT has in the one bedroom units, but not enough to make me wish I was staying elsewhere off property. As the kids get older it wouldn't be pleasant, but for their ages (8, 4, and two-months) it worked out fine. DH missed the walk from BLT to MK.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 29, 2016)

I admit it---I like my space.  For context, I'm typing this from a 3BR Penthouse at HGVC's Lagoon Tower in Waikiki. There are four of us here.  The kids are already complaining about having to share a room when we move to a 2BR in Kings Land next week!


----------



## wed100105 (Jun 29, 2016)

bnoble said:


> I admit it---I like my space.  For context, I'm typing this from a 3BR Penthouse at HGVC's Lagoon Tower in Waikiki. There are four of us here.  The kids are already complaining about having to share a room when we move to a 2BR in Kings Land next week!



I love this! :whoopie: it sounds like you had a two week break from the kids' sports this summer. Enjoy your trip! 

We still have young kids. We're just loving having our own bedroom on trips. Bill and I can't figure out how our friends who travel and stay four people to a hotel room for a week can call that a vacation.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jun 29, 2016)

You might want to consider this :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApGhUd0yf5o


----------



## rfc0001 (Jun 29, 2016)

allenwyn said:


> You can actually have 6 in a one bedroom at VWL - 5 over three and one under 3.  We were just there with 3 adults, 2 kids and an infant



Accommodates vs. Sleeps - 

** OKW, AKV (except Value), BLT, & VGF 1 Bedroom Villas *Sleep *5; All other 1 Bedroom Villas *Sleep *4 – 5th guest can be *accommodated *(except AKV Value), but please note that NO ADDITIONAL BEDDING, LINENS OR TOWELS WILL BE PROVIDED.


----------



## icydog (Jun 29, 2016)

rfc0001 said:


> You might want to consider this :
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApGhUd0yf5o



That's unacceptable.  Disney should shut the VWL resort down with all that heavy equipment everywhere. That's not my idea of a vacation


----------



## frank808 (Jun 29, 2016)

bnoble said:


> I admit it---I like my space.  For context, I'm typing this from a 3BR Penthouse at HGVC's Lagoon Tower in Waikiki. There are four of us here.  The kids are already complaining about having to share a room when we move to a 2BR in Kings Land next week!


What room location did you get?  Was it one of the 4 corner 3br units?  Was this through hgvc or rci?


----------



## wed100105 (Jun 30, 2016)

icydog said:


> That's unacceptable.  Disney should shut the VWL resort down with all that heavy equipment everywhere. That's not my idea of a vacation



We didn't see or hear any equipment when we stayed last week. If I hadn't had previously known that there was construction going on, I would not have noticed any construction other than a building that is being built near the boat docking area (never heard nor saw any work on it either).


----------



## bnoble (Jun 30, 2016)

frank808 said:


> What room location did you get?  Was it one of the 4 corner 3br units?  Was this through hgvc or rci?



RCI.  We are in one of the corners, but the "bad" one. I'll survive I suppose!


----------



## frank808 (Jun 30, 2016)

I dont think any of the corners are bad,  Not with those wrap around lanais.


----------



## frank808 (Jun 30, 2016)

Worse part of this is i couldn't even book the 3br with my hgvc points.  Is that fair or what.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 30, 2016)

I was surprised to get it, for sure.


----------

